# Psycho with Citra



## Colo (7/8/17)

Hello Fellow brewers,

One of my last creations was a Citra PA which is currently sitting in a 21.5 litre cube waiting to be fermented. While reading different recipes and articles I have come across the advice that you shouldn't use too much Citra otherwise you start getting garlic flavours through the beer.

I'm thinking I may have gone a little nutso, I cube hopped with 100gm's of Citra so now I'm a little scared of what the end results going to be...

I also have another 60gm's to dry hop, thankfully I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## manticle (7/8/17)

Colo said:


> Hello Fellow brewers,
> 
> One of my last creations was a Citra PA which is currently sitting in a 21.5 litre cube waiting to be fermented. While reading different recipes and articles I have come across the advice that you shouldn't use too much Citra otherwise you start getting garlic flavours through the beer.
> 
> ...




Definitely come across the onion/garlic character of some hops (eg summit) but neither read nor experienced it with citra.

I did have an odd flavour develop in a couple of beers using citra but that may be coincidental and definitely not garlicky. Mine also used sane levels of hopping - just hoppy pales.


----------



## manticle (7/8/17)

And taste it - you'll know if you like it (although flavours change with time : some good, some bad).


----------



## Colo (7/8/17)

manticle said:


> Definitely come across the onion/garlic character of some hops (eg summit) but neither read nor experienced it with citra.
> 
> I did have an odd flavour develop in a couple of beers using citra but that may be coincidental and definitely not garlicky. Mine also used sane levels of hopping - just hoppy pales.



Are you saying 100g's is sane or insane? Have only just started upping my hop quantities to try and get more hoppy goodness coming through.


----------



## Dae Tripper (7/8/17)

Sane Colo. Get back to us when you're cubing hopping 300g or more. Might want to change your hop if you go that high, I have zero experience with citra... yet.
My regular is IPA is 230g of Amarillo to a cube at -10 min


----------



## droid (8/8/17)

A friend gave me 280gms of Citra as he bought a kg....Sunday night I threw in 280gms Citra into 60l dry hop so just over 4.5g/l
Same beer had several hops (incl Citra) put in a whirlpool and hop back ~ enough to get 45 ibu's into a 60ltr batch at 1.044OG something around the 250gms or another 4g/l = 8.5g/l late additions/hop back/dry hop

Unless the garlic comes from huge Late additions of just Citra, I'll know on Sunday after a 5 day dry hop at 20C and report back. 

You'll be right mate


----------



## Yob (8/8/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> Sane Colo. Get back to us when you're cubing hopping 300g or more.



I know a guy...


----------



## manticle (8/8/17)

Colo said:


> Are you saying 100g's is sane or insane? Have only just started upping my hop quantities to try and get more hoppy goodness coming through.



Neither - just that my levels are not pushing any boundaries. I'm not a kg of hops per litre kind of guy.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/8/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> .
> My regular is IPA is 230g of Amarillo to a cube at -10 min



Hey Day Tripper, 

What is the gravity of the IPA wort and the expected IBU from that amount into the cube?


----------



## Dae Tripper (8/8/17)

Dan Pratt said:


> Hey Day Tripper,
> 
> What is the gravity of the IPA wort and the expected IBU from that amount into the cube?



OG 1057 and I was pretty sure it worked out to about 55ibu. Got it written somewhere at home, I'll get back to ya. Give it a good dry hop and a keg hop = super delicious. 



Yob said:


> I know a guy...


I am sure you would, now I am thinking of doing it too...


----------

